# Steam Masters !? Big Black Box??



## Vape_N8th (17/8/16)

Good Morning Ladies and Gents of Vape Naysh SA, So my question for today is ; Steam Masters BBB , Yay or nay, where to find one and of course can i pick one up at the con ? 

Ps. If you do state yay or nay please give a reason for your answer,

TIA

Much love


----------



## Silver (17/8/16)

Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can comment directly if they choose to.

Also tagging @Sir Vape and @BigGuy from Sir Vape / Steam Masters to assist if possible


----------



## Sir Vape (17/8/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Gents of Vape Naysh SA, So my question for today is ; Steam Masters BBB , Yay or nay, where to find one and of course can i pick one up at the con ?
> 
> Ps. If you do state yay or nay please give a reason for your answer,
> 
> ...



Hey man

We working on some at the moment. Hopefully be ready soon. Can pop us an email at hugo@sirvape.co.za and will let yo know when they ready


----------

